# Max's first little video



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

I haven't posted any videos because I've never really had a good camera. Then I realised "DUHHHH my Blackberry has a camera!!!"
Here is Maxy-Max last weekend, we were just relaxing, Bob was at a gig.
It's quite dorky, but I hope you enjoy.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What a gorgeous golden! I laughed when you did pick up the dirty ball, bc no one could resist that face.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

LOL!!!! Thank you!!!!! It was sooo dirty. I wonder how they don't get sick from having all that dirt in their mouths!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Max is growing up so beautifully! Don't worry, a little dirt never hurt anyone.
My bridge boy Sam used to love to eat little dirt clods...the drier the better. I guess he needed a few more minerals in his diet.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you!!! He is SUCH a lover, and has such a great sense of humour. I will definitely try for another Delmarva puppy in the future, this baby is just a dream come true. I still miss my Cassie and my Dru, but he is definitely a healer.

It's funny, Max eats little clumps of dirt and turf too....


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Haha, that is great! I think you are in need of a new tennis ball.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

He is a very handsome Boy! He is sweet, you can see that in his eyes


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

@Rainheart - he LOVES the squeaky Kong tennis balls!!! When I let him out at night before turning in I just hear the little squeak!squeak!squeak! in the dark!

@KaMu - he is very, very sweet. He just has this soulfulness. Melts my heart.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

LOVE it.... and him. So funny that it has morphed into a clean ball in the second video. Our crew seems to love them more as they get dirtier!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Max*

Your Max is a beauty-loved the videos!!

The Border Collie is a doll, too!!


----------



## Kalena (Jul 31, 2010)

I believe Sawyer and Max have the same mother, thus the FASCINATION with the tennis ball. I see some of the same ball moves. Pure love.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

"Here it is right here, here it is again, Sheeez how many do I have to show it to you it's *THIS ONE*!!"

"Mom, you need to catch it I threw it right to you"

LOL


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Kalena said:


> I believe Sawyer and Max have the same mother, thus the FASCINATION with the tennis ball. I see some of the same ball moves. Pure love.


Yes!!! Your Sawyer is a Rascal puppy, right? I think Sawyer is a Rascal/Jesse puppy, if I remember correctly, right? Max is a Rascal/Quiz. 
Yes, he's got his mother's fascination with carrying things in his mouth!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Radarsdad said:


> "Here it is right here, here it is again, Sheeez how many do I have to show it to you it's *THIS ONE*!!"
> 
> "Mom, you need to catch it I threw it right to you"
> 
> LOL


You know, I bet that's EXACTLY what goes on in his head!!!!!


----------



## Sabine (Nov 10, 2009)

all I have to say to this......get a chuckit. No more touching the nasty ball ever, I don't throw like a girl with it, yeah and I don't get tired either.

And if you get the Ultra ball which is all rubber, they are almost indestructible.

Chuckit! Fetch Games


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Sabine said:


> all I have to say to this......get a chuckit. No more touching the nasty ball ever, I don't throw like a girl with it, yeah and I don't get tired either.
> 
> And if you get the Ultra ball which is all rubber, they are almost indestructible.
> 
> Chuckit! Fetch Games



We actually HAVE a ChuckIt somewhere in the garage!!!! We had it in California and it's never got unpacked.....in six years!!!!:doh:


----------

